# Looking for a good BBQ sauce recipe



## needsmetidaho (Dec 23, 2011)

I have never tried making my own sauce before. Seems there are soo many recipes out there, its hard to know what to try. Well, I think its high time to start experimenting with this and come up with a good one.

Here are my critera for what I think Id want in a good sauce.

I am from Texas, so I prefer a sauce that is not sweet. But my wife and in-laws are not southerners, so I think a good balance between sweet and smoky might be in order.

I dont really like sauces that are vinegar tasting

Just my personal taste, but I dont think ketchup has a place in BBQ sauce

I prefer a sauce that is not so high in salt content that my blood pressure shoots through the roof at the 1st taste

Hows that? Anyone have a recipe for BBQ sauce that they care to share that is close to these criteras?

Phillip


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 23, 2011)

I make mine from tomatoes. I am not a ketchup fan and that is my personal taste. I like mine a little sweet but not overly so. I use salt, black pepper, horseradish, onion powder, granulated garlic, mustard powder, chipotle powder, honey, molasses, brown sugar, cider vinegar, worcestershire sauce, and bourbon. My wife is sensitive to gluten so I usually reduce it to thicken it up but have used corn starch for vending gigs.


----------



## needsmetidaho (Dec 23, 2011)

Your recipe sounds good. Since Ive not done this before, I would need the details to try it out. How much of what, temp to cook it at, etc...


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Dec 23, 2011)

Idaho, here is a simple 6 indgredient sauce you'll enjoy... good on about anything.Yes, I use liquid smoke as I know a sauce is not needed for my "Q"
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

*OLDSCHOOLBBQ'S SAUCE*

64OZ.-Ketchup-(can be found in mega stores)

2-cups (firmly packed Brown sugar)

1-Tbls. Worchestershire Sauce

2sticks Butter(softned or melted)

1/4 cup Liquid Smoke(your choice of flavor-I use Pecan or Hickory)

1/4 cup (freshly squeezed) Lemon juice.

Mix the Lemon,Smoke,Butter,Worchestershire and sugar until melted and all liquidy.add Ketchup (trying to get all you can-water and shake)

after mixed well it's done... taste best at room temp.

Hope you enjoy, and try playing with it, it is a good base for a lot of good sauces, Smoked Jalapeno and Hick. being one of my favorite...

Stan     aka     oldschoolbbq


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 23, 2011)

needsmetidaho said:


> Your recipe sounds good. Since Ive not done this before, I would need the details to try it out. How much of what, temp to cook it at, etc...




Start with 16oz of pureed tomato and add a little bit of each ingredient and adjust until you have a flavor you like. The amount of bourbon is very little. I don't mean to be a tease but I am not going to give out exact measurements. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You want to bring it all to a boil for 20 minutes and then reduce to a simmer. Be careful though as it will boil on the bottom but you can't see that from looking at it although you will certainly hear it. Stir it often throughout the whole process.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 23, 2011)

Give this a try...JJ

Texas Bold Bubba Q Juice

1T Paprika

2T Ancho Chile Powder

2tsp Onion Powder

1tsp Garlic Powder

1tsp Salt

1tsp Black Pepper

1tsp Cumin

1tsp Mexican Oregano

2 Chipotle Chiles in Adobo, chopped or 2tsp Chipotle Powder

2-12oz Heinz Chili Sauce

12oz Dark Beer or your choice

2T Tomato Paste

1/4-1/2C Brn Sugar or Honey

1/4C Texas Pete Hot sauce or Red Wine Vinegar

2T Worcestershire Sauce

Cayenne Pepper to taste

Simmer sauce to desired thickness and adjust seasoning to your taste.

Add, Brown Sugar, Salt, Pepper and Cayenne Pepper to taste.

Makes about 4 Cups.


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 23, 2011)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Give this a try...
> 
> Texas Bold Bubba Q Juice
> 
> ...


I think I am going to have to try that one JJ.


----------



## needsmetidaho (Dec 23, 2011)

solaryellow said:


> Start with 16oz of pureed tomato and add a little bit of each ingredient and adjust until you have a flavor you like. The amount of bourbon is very little. I don't mean to be a tease but I am not going to give out exact measurements. :smile:
> 
> You want to bring it all to a boil for 20 minutes and then reduce to a simmer. Be careful though as it will boil on the bottom but you can't see that from looking at it although you will certainly hear it. Stir it often throughout the whole process.



I understand. A good BBQ sauce recipe is like gold. Gota keep it safe


----------

